# Largest UK expat community



## lb2008

Hello,

Can anyone help me with the following ... Where in the algarve is the most densely poplulated location for UK expats?


Or if anyone can point me in the right direction for where I can obtain this information it would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Liam

(Ps apologies if this topic has already been covered but I could not find it anywhere on here or on google)


----------



## omostra06

Hi and welcome to the forum, not sure where you will find that info perhaps someone else can steer you in the right direction


----------



## silvers

Vale de Telha would be my guess.


----------



## MrBife

Almancil and surrounding region, tens of thousands of homes owned by Brits, thousands of businesses run by Brits and a high number of UK expats. (I read different figures often but its usually estimated as between 30000 and 40000 permanent/semi permanent residents).

Vale de Telha is a small building development on the East coast.


----------



## silvers

See how much I know!


----------



## lb2008

MrBife said:


> Almancil and surrounding region, tens of thousands of homes owned by Brits, thousands of businesses run by Brits and a high number of UK expats. (I read different figures often but its usually estimated as between 30000 and 40000 permanent/semi permanent residents).
> 
> Vale de Telha is a small building development on the East coast.


Mr Bife - That is of great use many thanks


----------



## Miss Chatterbox

*Possibly Moving to Portugal*

Hi there

Thinking of moving to Portugal. Where would you recommend to go? Where are there more expats about. Need things to do for kids such as football , golf etc.. . I have 3.. various ages.. Also what are the International Schools like and can you recommend any.. WOuld you recommend the Silver Coast.

Thanks.


----------



## omostra06

Hi Miss, welcome to the forum 
there are a couple of international schools on the silver coast, as well as a few expats, the prices to buy are a bit cheaper than the Algarve too. good luck with your plans


----------



## silvers

Hi Miss,
We have everything you ask about, we have a lot of Scots here too. There is an international school at Marinha Grande, but most families find putting their kids into mainstream schools helps them more with their Portuguese.


----------



## bart n caz

Miss Chatterbox said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thinking of moving to Portugal. Where would you recommend to go? Where are there more expats about. Need things to do for kids such as football , golf etc.. . I have 3.. various ages.. Also what are the International Schools like and can you recommend any.. WOuld you recommend the Silver Coast.
> 
> Thanks.


Would recommend the Silver Coast, Climate is not too hot, house prices still reasonable and lots of golf courses around too!
You will love it i am sure


----------



## benjysmum

MrBife said:


> Almancil and surrounding region, tens of thousands of homes owned by Brits, thousands of businesses run by Brits and a high number of UK expats. (I read different figures often but its usually estimated as between 30000 and 40000 permanent/semi permanent residents).
> 
> Vale de Telha is a small building development on the East coast.


 
Not sure about the number of Brits in Almancil, but Vale da Telha is on the West Coast of the Algarve and has several lovely beaches close by. It has about 1500 properties, approximately 50% of which are owned by Brits.


----------



## Antonina

*a social group*



omostra06 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, not sure where you will find that info perhaps someone else can steer you in the right direction


Hello some time ago you placed several points that were helpful when I was buying a property.Now I was interested to know if you know of any social groups in the Penich area of the silver coast. Thanking you


Antonina


----------



## silvers

Hi Antonina,
There is Silver coast friends, and the international ladies club. They are both based predominently in Caldas da Rainha but have people in Peniche too.


----------



## sbmclean

HI: We moved to Lagos. We have 4 kids, triplets that are 6 and an 11 year old. The schools are great, they activities are great, the kids have football, rollerblading and other things, they are so busy its amazing. There are so many english speaking expats in the area i am having trouble learning potruguese! The kids of course are fluent and became so in about 6 months. we are in fact now trying to build a network of British, Canadian and etc expats in the Algarve area. If you are interested you can join it at andreiasalgarve com

hope this helps


----------



## John999

Antonina said:


> Hello some time ago you placed several points that were helpful when I was buying a property.Now I was interested to know if you know of any social groups in the Penich area of the silver coast. Thanking you
> 
> 
> Antonina


Hi 
There is also a small club growing in Torres Vedras, it is connected to the Silver Coast Friends and they meet for now, once a month on a Tuesday. You will be able to find the meetings dates on the Silver Coast Friends website
John 999


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> Hi
> There is also a small club growing in Torres Vedras, it is connected to the Silver Coast Friends and they meet for now, once a month on a Tuesday. You will be able to find the meetings dates on the Silver Coast Friends website
> John 999


Hi John

Thank you for the information I will see what I can find out

Antonina


----------



## siobhanwf

A friend moved from Ireland to hear in June last year. For the first year her 13 yr old daughter went to the International School at Marinho Grande. This year she has moved to mainstream local school. 
Many of the schools on the Silver Coast have a group of international children who seem to slot easily into the local system.


----------

